# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Rolltop ridge flashings - finishing

## barney118

Hi, 
I was wondering if there was some handbook on how to mitre rolltop ridge capping at the apex of the roof also how to finish properly at the gutter.

----------


## journeyman Mick

They are usually slit up the middle of the roll top and then folded one over the other to close the end. At hip junctions it's a bit trickier and you leave a tag on the upper ridge. This tag is folded down over the lower ridges. Hmm, that didn't sound very clear, and I don't have any photos. Basically with all of these details you are trying to keep it all water proof whilst finishing it off so it looks good visually. 
Mick

----------


## silentC

Another way for the ends that looks neat: 
Get a bit of scrap and trace the profile of the roll onto the back. Cut it out leaving a 10mm square tab at the apex and about a 5mm lap at the bottom. Then you bend the tab over and pop rivet it to the underside of the apex of the roll top. Then you pop rivet the lap to the barge cap either side. A swipe of roof and gutter sealant to waterproof it.

----------

